# Best Research Company (Peptides) 2013



## Toshiro (May 1, 2013)

First new post on this forum.  I'm not new to the bodybuilding game.  I have been doing this for over 17 years.  Use peptides regularly the past few years and the current lab I have been using is going to stop carrying what I regularly use (or at least as catalog peptides, I think you can still order but it will be custom orders).  (LabPe)

I read lots of good things on here about purchase peptides and CEM.   


As an alternative I also found these labs too but I never heard of them:  (any opinions?)

*ProBioLogix* - says it is ISO9001 certified (not a bad thing)

*PeptideLabs.com* - have not heard of them.  Seems reasonable... Are they new?

*Southern Research Co.* - found a few good reviews, didn't read anything bad?

Wanted to see who you guys recommend. 

Thanks,
Toshiro


----------



## blergs. (May 3, 2013)

HA! I think I know you from another forum, Just talked to you I think "JP" ?
anyway from the above I have only used CEM for years now and am happy with them.  
As long as you are doing your IN-DEPTH research, I am sure you will be happy with our sponsors here.

Welcome to the forum.


ps. keep in mind you want good reviews AND time ( as in the place being around for years to truly have an idea of there service and quality)

Good luck!


----------



## Z82 (May 3, 2013)

Ever tried maximpep? Nothing but solid reviews. The peps are on point, my rat has tried ghrp2, 6, ipam, cjc mod and loved all of them. As well, all of their chems are great and have lab results to back it in the lab section. 

Click the banner in my sig and check out the great prices. Also peps are BOGO, chems are buy 2 get 1 right now.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 3, 2013)

As far as quality when it comes to peptides and even rc's in my experience CEM is head and shoulders above the rest. I have used them for years and never had any issues what so ever. Its a good feeling knowing when you buy from them you are getting exactly what you paid for. I have used their pt 141(recently), tb500, ghrp6 and cjc1293- all were excellent.


----------



## Toshiro (May 3, 2013)

Yes is most likely same Japanese guy.  Wanted to get more advice from several boards.  I also e-mail the different labs to see what sort of response I get.  Then after all that research make hopefully good decision.  So far from the labs listed I only get response from peptidelabs.com  

Waiting to hear from all others.





blergs. said:


> HA! I think I know you from another forum, Just talked to you I think "JP" ?
> anyway from the above I have only used CEM for years now and am happy with them.
> As long as you are doing your IN-DEPTH research, I am sure you will be happy with our sponsors here.
> 
> ...


----------



## BLang (May 3, 2013)

Definitely add Maxim to your list. I've researched with both Maxim and Purchase Peptides' products and have nothing but great things to say about both companies.

I haven't tried any others, but CEM definitely tends to get good reviews around here from what I've seen.


----------



## s2h (May 3, 2013)

feedback from research subjects on Purchase Peptides has been very solid...reports of quality in all peptides researched by test subjects...gtg..


----------



## dave 236 (May 3, 2013)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> As far as quality when it comes to peptides and even rc's in my experience CEM is head and shoulders above the rest. I have used them for years and never had any issues what so ever. Its a good feeling knowing when you buy from them you are getting exactly what you paid for. I have used their pt 141(recently), tb500, ghrp6 and cjc1293- all were excellent.[/QUOTE
> ^^^ completely agree. Chems are spot on and good t/a
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishhookrpm (May 4, 2013)

Loving maxim pep     Great product service and price.   Hope that helps


----------



## chold (May 4, 2013)

This is an easy answer...PURCHASE PEPTIDES. Quality products, quick turn around, and a very responsive customer service team. I cannot recommend them highly enough!


----------



## Toshiro (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.  Does purchase peptides have a board rep with discounts or anything?  I thought they are a sponsor here but not 100% sure. 

As for other labs, I have been researching their reputation on several boards and checking the websites via some scammer tools (like scamadviser.com) to ensure they are who they say they are. So far here is what I have found:

*ProBioLogix* - has not responded and the website checks out ok, but just fairly new.

*PeptideLabs.com* - found a few good reviews (about 20+), they answered quickly, but the website doesn't check out very well though (security wasn't rated as solid if I remember right-could be wrong though). 

*Southern Research Co.* - hasn't responded and website checked out ok (a few minor glitches reported).

*Extreme Peptides* - answered very quickly.  Seems to be the same supplier as purchase peptides maybe?  Not bad reviews either and website checks out ok.

*Purchase peptides* - answered quickly, website checks out very well (the highest rating actually), could find nothing but solid reviews and lots of them.

*Great white peptides* - no response, website is ok (some minor glitches reported).

*Maxipep* - responded quickly and seems legit, website checks out.  Just fairly new to the game.

*Ironman pep* - responded quickly, website checks out ok, and good reviews... just not LOTS of reviews.


So far purchase peptides seems to have the best rating on several boards, the website had the highest rating when inspecting them, and they responded very quickly.  I think they are in the lead and extreme peptides seems to be a close second.  

Some other labs that came highly recommended but I have not checked out are:

*CEM*

*AR-R / RUI
*
I hope this helps.  

Take care,
Toshiro.


----------



## Z82 (May 5, 2013)

Im a maxim rep. if you're interested, get your posts high enough to pm me and ill see what I can do for you. Youll love maxim guaranteed and if for what ever reason (which there wont be one) you're not satisfied,  maxim will do his best to make it right.

Click my banner and check the site out!


----------



## blergs. (May 6, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Im a maxim rep. if you're interested, get your posts high enough to pm me and ill see what I can do for you. Youll love maxim guaranteed and if for what ever reason (which there wont be one) you're not satisfied,  maxim will do his best to make it right.
> 
> Click my banner and check the site out!




see these guys are new... but atleast they know how to try and communicate with people!     
Time will tell and I watch ALL new places. Just most only last 2 or 3 years and are gone.. 
aslong as you treat our forum members well I wish you all the best! ;-)

We got a bunch of sponsors here with feedback, just do your in depth research before hand and look at price after the fact. if its less its less, if its more, its more..


----------



## blergs. (May 6, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> Yes is most likely same Japanese guy.  Wanted to get more advice from several boards.  I also e-mail the different labs to see what sort of response I get.  Then after all that research make hopefully good decision.  So far from the labs listed I only get response from peptidelabs.com
> 
> Waiting to hear from all others.




hahaha I had a feeling, then i saw your thread and knew it must be the same guy! lol

Japan is CRAZY expesive to go/live, but i cant wait to visit. some friends went there recently and my GF's brothers GF is from there, shes gonna show me the "cool" spots that the "round eye" people don't know to well when stepping off the plane! ha  or atleast I hope her family to hook it up a bit on places to go! they got a bunch there...
LOVE the culture !

anyway...


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2013)

I use and fully support Purchase Peptides. Good shop and good service.


----------



## Boss of Bosses (May 6, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Boss of Bosses (May 6, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys. Does purchase peptides have a board rep with discounts or anything? I thought they are a sponsor here but not 100% sure.
> 
> As for other labs, I have been researching their reputation on several boards and checking the websites via some scammer tools (like scamadviser.com) to ensure they are who they say they are. So far here is what I have found:
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I use and fully support Purchase Peptides. Good shop and good service.




How much did they have to pay to get out of the deep red and into the green for rep points?  What a pathetic company.


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (May 7, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> How much did they have to pay to get out of the deep red and into the green for rep points?  What a pathetic company.



Before I joined I noticed this hot head blasting soo many people; mods, members, all of them.. not sure how he is still here with soo many members not seeming to want him here... but I guess he pays alot...

Thanks for standing up... I hope I don't get banned for agreeing with you.
Wish more MODs or VETs would stand up and say the truth on his rude conduct.. I guess they are all worried about MOD stats or w/e...  why I LOVE the anything goes section... you can say what is on your mind and no worry ( at least it seem so).

I have not used anyone from here just yet but am looking at a few places. 
OP thanks for the thread here, I will be watching it.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 8, 2013)

+1 for Purchase Peptides. Best around. Period


----------



## Toshiro (May 8, 2013)

You are welcome Iron Man Peps!  Just trying to report what I am finding based on my research.  Great feedback guys, keep it going.  

Some of the purcahse peptide discussion sounds like they may have some .... hmm how do I say ... angry = bad service sometimes?  But reads like the product is good right? 

For those of you that give purchase peps a thumbs up how long have you used their products?  Any idea how many times you used it? (a few, several, more than you can count)  LOL

No matter what I hope these discussions help.  

Thanks,
Toshiro


----------



## heavyiron (May 9, 2013)

I decided to have a blood draw yesterday on Purchase Peptides Letro. I received the lab results today and the Letro is obviously a genuine aromatase inhibitor. My Estradiol was 8.5 pg/mL and my Total T was above range.

I have also used Purchase Peptides Aromasin and Cialis in the last month and both are 100% correct.

I will post lab results and pictures when I have more time tonight.


----------



## bigpapabuff (May 9, 2013)

cem has done well by me. I recommend them to whomever asks for peptides and ancillaries.


----------



## Flash01x (May 13, 2013)

I've had bad experience with purchase peptides. Good experience with AR-R, Great White Peptides and Southern Research.


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 13, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/181360-purchase-peptides-terrible.html




Flash01x said:


> I've had bad experience with purchase peptides. Good experience with AR-R, Great White Peptides and Southern Research.


----------



## Inkster (May 15, 2013)

Anyone have experience with StenLabs.com ? I guess they been around for awhile

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 15, 2013)

I've been using Alot of lapbe lately, always quality from what I've seen. But I haven't done blood work in a while. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toshiro (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.  Keep it rolling.  Some input from my own experience:

1.  Ran LabPe for a long while with no problems.  Good quality and never had a problem.  Recently though they are not carrying any growth hormone releasing peptides GHRH, GHRP's, or IGF products in stock.  (aka it isn't a catalog peptide anymore).  You can order them custom but you have to wait like 8-10 weeks to get it.  Not bad if you want to order big batches in bulk.

2.  Placed an order with purchase peptides - it was quick, easy, simple, and packaging was very good.  So far it seems very good no complaints here. 

3.  May try extreme peptides next - seems like a very good option to have as well.

4.  ProBioLogix is actually US Peptide Supply.  They responded very quickly and answered all my questions.  Additionally I found out the ProBioLogix website is a non-functioning website that they (US peptide supply) put up to test out some new web design or something.   So if interested go to us peptide supply.  I might try them out as well.  

Wanting to have a few options that are reasonably priced available in case of another LabPe moment (stuff not in stock).  LOL

This is all I have found out for now.  Hope this helps!

Take care,
T.

PS.  May eventually try some of the other labs I listed here too.


----------



## purchaseprotein (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the order!



Toshiro said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys.  Keep it rolling.  Some input from my own experience:
> 
> 1.  Ran LabPe for a long while with no problems.  Good quality and never had a problem.  Recently though they are not carrying any growth hormone releasing peptides GHRH, GHRP's, or IGF products in stock.  (aka it isn't a catalog peptide anymore).  You can order them custom but you have to wait like 8-10 weeks to get it.  Not bad if you want to order big batches in bulk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toshiro (May 28, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Thanks for the order!



Welcome!  So far best pricing that is for sure.  Ran yours for a month and worked just fine.


----------



## Toshiro (May 28, 2013)

Update on other labs:

Currently trying US Peptide Supply - they have had the best packaging of any research company, nicest lables, also easy to order from and so far seem to work ok as well.  A bit more pricey than the others I listed though.  

May run some extreme peptide on the next round to compare.  Hope this helps.

Take care,
T.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 12, 2013)

Some updates for this thread:

US Peptide Supply - I suspect they are WAY under dosed or the batch I got was bunk.  I got none of the usual health benefits that are expected from peptides.  Plus my rat had no head rush / flushing like normal either.  

Running some extreme peptides now and it seems to be ok and maybe slightly less potent that purchase peptides.  Or at least this batch I have "feels" that way due to a very "mild" flushing.  Purchase Peptides seemed a little stronger in that area.

Hope this info helps!

Take care,
T.


----------



## damage (Aug 4, 2013)

Toshiro said:


> Some updates for this thread:
> 
> US Peptide Supply - I suspect they are WAY under dosed or the batch I got was bunk.  I got none of the usual health benefits that are expected from peptides.  Plus my rat had no head rush / flushing like normal either.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the continued updates.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking for some additional folks to provide some honest reviews of our products - looking for 3-5 testers for choice of Clen, Adex, Tadalafil or GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipa or CJC w/o DAC. All we ask is to review back here! 

Please be Iron member in good standing for 2+ years. Remember we can only fit 3-5 testers so everyone else will receive promo codes! PM with patience if interested


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 4, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> Looking for some additional folks to provide some honest reviews of our products - looking for 3-5 testers for choice of Clen, Adex, Tadalafil or GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipa or CJC w/o DAC. All we ask is to review back here!
> 
> Please be Iron member in good standing for 2+ years. Remember we can only fit 3-5 testers so everyone else will receive promo codes! PM with patience if interested



Pm sent. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 4, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Pm sent.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



PM sent back!


----------

